# Running OBS On Remote Server and Manage from a web browser



## gineesh (Jul 22, 2021)

I have searched around but could not find an option for this. Please share if I missed any.
The idea is simple, (more or less like streamyard or restream web service)
1. We install OBS as *headless *on a machine (localmachine or a cloud server)
2. Access the OBS as web application - same interface if possible
3. Option to share mic, camera, screen and computer audio
4. Option to stream to target as usual with custom resolutions.

Benefits:
- can save a lot resource from your localmachine as OBS processing will run on remote server
- Less lagging or framedrop as remote (if cloud) server already on highspeed internet


Please share your thoughts.
Thank you


----------



## gineesh (Jul 22, 2021)

Found this thread but no comments !





						OBS Headless
					

Okay, this is going to seem weird, but bear with me here. With OBS being used in many more professional situations, and consolidating streams from multiple sources (WebRTC call ins and the like), My idea/suggestion is a headless version of OBS that can be used in a VPS, on a virtual machine or...




					obsproject.com


----------



## qhobbes (Jul 22, 2021)

You can access with web browser with





						obs-websocket - Remote-control OBS Studio using WebSockets
					

Only download obs-websocket from here if you are running OBS v27. For v28 and above, obs-websocket is included with OBS Studio.  A WebSocket RPC API for OBS Studio. The WebSocket server runs on port 4455. See here for client software and...




					obsproject.com


----------



## gineesh (Jul 22, 2021)

qhobbes said:


> You can access with web browser with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Yes, I saw that. Trying with the same meanwhile.

Still looking for an option as I suggested :D


----------



## norihiro (Aug 9, 2021)

You can run OBS Studio on Xvnc on Linux.
Once you setup Linux machine and VNC server, you can connect to it with VNC client and start OBS Studio.
The performance will degrade since it won’t use a GPU but llvmpipe.


----------



## gineesh (Aug 10, 2021)

norihiro said:


> You can run OBS Studio on Xvnc on Linux.
> Once you setup Linux machine and VNC server, you can connect to it with VNC client and start OBS Studio.
> The performance will degrade since it won’t use a GPU but llvmpipe.


Thank you @norihiro , yes it will do something
But not really, as sourcing our camera/audio/screen sharing will be a challenge again since OBS do not have such options.

I have a plan to fork as a project for the same as I didnt find any answer :D


----------



## norihiro (Aug 10, 2021)

gineesh said:


> I have a plan to fork as a project for the same as I didnt find any answer :D


I hope your idea become real.
if the camera and other sources are local but the compositor is remote, it might require more bandwidth of the network to send the data from local to remote. However, thinking current trend such as 5G wireless network and optical fiber network, I think it is a good idea to run the compositor on server side.
OBS Studio is well structured so that it is easy to change frontend side for example. However it heavily depends on shader on GPU. MLT Framework could be another candidate.





						MLT - Home
					






					www.mltframework.org


----------



## gineesh (Aug 11, 2021)

norihiro said:


> I hope your idea become real.
> if the camera and other sources are local but the compositor is remote, it might require more bandwidth of the network to send the data from local to remote. However, thinking current trend such as 5G wireless network and optical fiber network, I think it is a good idea to run the compositor on server side.
> OBS Studio is well structured so that it is easy to change frontend side for example. However it heavily depends on shader on GPU. MLT Framework could be another candidate.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much @norihiro,
Appreciated your input on this. I will sure have a look on that.


----------



## Matt Reiner (Dec 23, 2022)

@gineesh, maybe you could use @norihiro's suggestion in combination with OBS Ninja to connect your local devices to the server.


----------

